# Tinker's House, Suffolk, Sept 2014



## Red Mole (Oct 1, 2014)

My 2nd report. Just like buses, you wait for ages then 2 come along...!
We took in this explore as part of a country walk. To be truthful I remembered this spot from years ago so it wasn't just a random walk. What I remember from approx 30 years ago (mid 80's) was that an old 'hermit' lived here and as a group of us walked by he emerged from the house stark b*****k naked to shout at us! 

Since then he's obviously departed (probably this life) and nature has gradually taken over the building. Only 2 rooms - the kitchen and the entrance hall/porch are really left to explore but there was enough in there for a few worthwhile photos and it doesn't look to have deteriorated much more since a 2011 report on this site. I've never seen so many rusting tin cans in my life.





[/url]TH21 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]TH09 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]TH08 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]TH12 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]TH05 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]TH14 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]TH13 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]TH16 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]TH06 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]TH01 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]TH04 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 1, 2014)

often thought about having a nose around here, you have made it look rather good considering, good stuff


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2014)

Good grief!Tin can paradise with supeb images.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, this is proper f~~ked!....I love it....cant beat that 'set in to stay decay' look...thanks!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 1, 2014)

Awesome. You certainly have an eye for a good photo. Cracking


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 2, 2014)

When I saw the first pic I thought there wouldn't be anything left, but what a surprise and you've done a great job with what's there is


----------



## HughieD (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice set there. That's some decay....


----------



## Onmyown (Oct 2, 2014)

I like the processing of these shots, nice one..


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2014)

Lol, I bet that was a noisy one to wander around in! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 17, 2014)

Now that's a derp ! nice one


----------

